# Ulster Bank fixed rate operational failure on my mortgage



## MichaelC (1 Mar 2017)

Hi, I’m hoping that someone might have a copy of an Ulster Bank mortgage options letter from January 2008 and August 2008 (including tracker all-in rate and tracker margin above ECB). I have raised a complaint with Ulster Bank in relation to an operational failure on my mortgage loan account where they extended the maturity date of my 1 year fixed term by 8 months in 2008, as I believe that the rates that would have been on the earlier offer letter had I matured correctly would have been better than the ones I was given in August, and as such I’ve been on the wrong mortgage journey since this time. Has anyone else had a similar experience? Thanks


----------



## Bronte (2 Mar 2017)

Can you not request the letter from UB?  Were all their option letters the same.


----------



## MichaelC (2 Mar 2017)

I've asked Ulster Bank to send me the options letter for both dates as the operational failure letter I got in August 2008 didn't include any rates only product types (tracker for life, variable and fixed) and I had to phone them to get the rates and repayment amounts. As ECB moved during the time frame when they extended my fixed rate in error I believe that had I received the options letter on the correct maturity date (Jan 2008) the rates would have been lower.


----------



## SaySomething (18 Mar 2017)

I'm just spotting this now as I search for customers with similar issues to me. @MichaelC you should request a copy of your overall mortgage statement - this will show exactly when your fixed term commenced and ended.

I have a copy of mine and the fixed term does not reflect the 3 year fixed term I entered into and runs on for a further 3 months. Still waiting on the March update letter from Ulster Bank because there is literally nothing I can do until they come back to me with their calculations.


----------



## MichaelC (20 Mar 2017)

Hi, thanks for your comment. I'll request my statement from Ulster Bank. I've sent them a copy of their operational failure letter from Aug 2008 as they couldn't find a copy of it on my file and now I'm waiting for a response to their 10 day hold letter based on this new information they now have from me.


----------

